# Spraying with dew on grass?



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

What are your thoughts on spraying while there is still dew on the ground? Should you wait for it to burn off?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> What are your thoughts on spraying while there is still dew on the ground? Should you wait for it to burn off?


Interesting, I can't think of a downside when only spraying an application.

Obviously, a granular app would be a different story!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

J_nick said:


> What are your thoughts on spraying while there is still dew on the ground? Should you wait for it to burn off?


For any foliar application you would want to wait until the dew has burned off as it will dilute what you are spraying and it may inhibit the product from sticking to the weed.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > What are your thoughts on spraying while there is still dew on the ground? Should you wait for it to burn off?
> ...


I see what you're saying about diluting the final product that's on the leaf surface but you are still applying the same amount of product per 1000


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > J_nick said:
> ...


I think it would be the same effect as watering the lawn lightly after spraying, not something you want to do to ensure success.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Let's just hope I get to spray tonight, I'll be racing daylight or for no dew tonight. It would be interesting to see once the NIS hit the dew. I could see quite a bit of product running off the blade surface. It would get coated well but at a diluted rate.

I'll try to find some university studies in the matter tonight when I have more time.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I would say it's a weighted risk. If you can only do it when there is dew, go for it. But if you could just as easily wait till later, wait. In theory I'm led to believe that the extra water would cause more runoff than without, so if it's a foliar spray I'd see it as a bad thing. But that's without any studies to back it up.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > What are your thoughts on spraying while there is still dew on the ground? Should you wait for it to burn off?
> ...


+1

I always wait for the dew to evaporate because I want as much leaf surface available for the contact applications. For a soil applied app like pre-emergent, dew on the leaves should help the product reach the soil.


----------

